
Show HN: Newsfeed for Twitter - firasd
http://flockpath.niceasthis.com/twitter/display.php?media_type=any&daterange=day&ranking=breaking&tw_screen_name=pmarca
======
firasd
This app shows the top tweets your friends liked, retweeted, quote tweeted, or
replied to.

It's not "self-serve" yet, but this is a link to the app running on Marc
Andreessen's Twitter profile (ie. the people he follows). Just want to know if
it's potentially interesting or useful, and if you have any comments or
suggestions :)

Features

= Top Tweets =

A 'Popular' feed that balances the popularity and recency of recent responses.

A 'Personalized' feed that shows the top tweets your friends reacted to that
aren't globally popular.

The 'Social' tab shows profile changes (e.g. bio and profile pic updates) and
upcoming birthdays from your friends.

= Photos =

Popular, Personalized, and a 'Friends' feed that shows recent photos shared by
friends even if they haven't been liked/retweeted by others. Uses OCR to
remove tweets with screenshots.

= Video =

Popular, Personalized, Friends

= Links =

Top links your friends have shared directly, or engaged with indirectly by
liking/retweeting/quote tweeting/replying to a tweet contianing the link.

As with the other modes, below the links it also shows the actual replies and
quote tweets.

= Audio =

Podcasts and music your friends reacted to.

~~~
firasd
If you get a chance to take a look would appreciate any thoughts! The next
steps I have in mind are to make it more standalone so people can sign in and
get feeds reflecting their own profiles, a daily email summary, and perhaps
reducing the number of filters/navigation options...

The goal is either to scale this up as a consumer app, or to make it a SaaS
app for power users like journalists and marketers. Since the actual group of
people it 'scans' to generate the feed is arbitrary and not limited to people
you follow, I can make it work in 'reverse' (what are your followers talking
about?) or on arbitrary lists (what are this years' Oscar nominees, or NBA
players talking about?)

By the way I got the idea from this tweet from Chris Sacca:
[https://twitter.com/sacca/status/771856145195479041](https://twitter.com/sacca/status/771856145195479041)
which he elaborated on in this interview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3cu4G9gqTg&t=34m15s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3cu4G9gqTg&t=34m15s)

